

Family Guy: Was killing off Brian Griffin an act of sabotage? - yeukhon
http://metro.co.uk/2013/11/25/family-guy-was-killing-off-brian-griffin-an-act-of-sabotage-4200475/

======
yeukhon
Here is the video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n2DdMxf6oA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-n2DdMxf6oA)

:(((

